# Best foot wear for early season boating?



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Best thing I ever learned from a rafter, alaskan tennis shoes, plus if they are good enough for deadliest catch how can you argue:

Xtratuf Boots | Your One Stop Shop for Xtratuf Work Boots


----------



## pem27 (May 5, 2011)

My buddy got the 5.10 canyoneers for the Grand. He's on the trip right now so don't have any feedback but he seemed to think they'd be great before he went.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

kayakfreakus said:


> Best thing I ever learned from a rafter, alaskan tennis shoes, plus if they are good enough for deadliest catch how can you argue:
> 
> Xtratuf Boots | Your One Stop Shop for Xtratuf Work Boots


I have a muck boot like this from Sportsmans Warehouse in C Springs (nothing special, about $35). Gotta have it for a GC trip. I strongly suggest buying a pair in a store rather than online. Various boots in your correct shoe size can be easy/hard to put on.

I'm at GC at the end of April, too. I'm bringing the Chacos, a water shoe that fits me when I wear a thick wool sock, my muck boots, and something lightweight for camp. Pack your bedroom slippers!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

David L said:


> I have a muck boot like this from Sportsmans Warehouse in C Springs (nothing special, about $35). Gotta have it for a GC trip. I strongly suggest buying a pair in a store rather than online. Various boots in your correct shoe size can be easy/hard to put on.
> 
> I'm at GC at the end of April, too. I'm bringing the Chacos, a water shoe that fits me when I wear a thick wool sock, my muck boots, and something lightweight for camp. Pack your bedroom slippers!


 
David, Don't forget your toenail polish


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Rich said:


> David, Don't forget your toenail polish


I've boated with David and he's secure with his manhood. I seem to remember getting my toenails painted--was it that trip or another? Blessedly can't remember!


----------



## apmcc (Feb 15, 2010)

Flip Flops, a must


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Rich said:


> David, Don't forget your toenail polish


Did you return it to me? Is there any left?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

wildh2onriver said:


> I've boated with David and he's secure with his manhood. I seem to remember getting my toenails painted--was it that trip or another? Blessedly can't remember!


I remember one guy who had his painted while he was passed out in his chair from one too many beers. He woke up, saw his feet, and then for a while he kept thrusting his toes into the sand, trying to scrub off the paint.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

ditch boots like xtra tuff for sure. I have a "ditch boot" ( because they're worn in the ditch (Grand Canyon)) that are from a hardware store in town, but the Xtra tuffs are really the way to go. They double for everything else also. You'll also want flip flops and a hiking shoe, if that's hat you're into.
Enjoy the trip


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

1) high top neoprene booties over plastic bags over wool socks. Pull your splash pants over the top of your booties.
2) hiking boots
3) keens
4) 1 pair wool socks for every 3 days


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

*Adidas Outdoor Boat CC Lace Water Shoe*

I just picked up a pair of these in red. They look awesome with my purple GMER 

If I'm scouting or hiking in the dry suit, I'll throw on some gaiters since these shoes don't have a neoprene cuff.

The soles are pretty light weight so I'm sure they have limitations. However, for the style factor alone, these are worthy. I got mine for $52 including shipping. And they feel pretty stable so far in the living room.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome shoes. Definitely have style.


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

So the NRS boundary shoe is an overkill? Muck boots will work just fine? Do you wear the muck boots in the boat all day if it's cool weather?


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

the problem with muck boots is, if you happen to swim, they'll fill up with water pull you to the bottom of the river, or -- best case scenario -- they'll come off and your feet won't be protected. So, if you can afford the expensive ones, buy them. 

The problem is still that, regardless of the boot or shoe, your feet still get wet. Hence, the plastic bags.


----------



## fishpyro (Aug 26, 2009)

If you're going for great cold weather boots that are great for any occasion (except for swimming), my vote goes to Bogs. Oh so comfortable and will last you many years to come. My first introduction to them was when I saw NPS Grand Canyon boatmen wearing them.
This is the pair I have. 
Classic High Men's - 60142 - Bogs Footwear - The Official Website
Not as cheap as the $35 muck boots, but you won't be disappointed.
(I'd second the neoprene booties for rapids)


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

hotchkiss said:


> the problem with muck boots is, if you happen to swim, they'll fill up with water pull you to the bottom of the river, or -- best case scenario -- they'll come off and your feet won't be protected. So, if you can afford the expensive ones, buy them.
> 
> The problem is still that, regardless of the boot or shoe, your feet still get wet. Hence, the plastic bags.


I don't wear the muckers when there is a flip risk. Good tip for the pastic wrap around a wool sock, Hotch.

In GC, with the relative infrequency of the rapids, I will take off the muckers and wear something else, then after a rapid dry my feet with a towel, then put back on dry socks. Easy to do with a dry box very accessible.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

The muckers are ideal. It's incredible how warm and dry they stay. Still, I have to say, those boots fishpyro posted the link for look sweeeeeet even though they are a little pricey.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

River Malt said:


> Do you wear the muck boots in the boat all day if it's cool weather?


You are going to the Grand Canyon at the end of April. You won't even need the muck boots. Bring socks for cool evenings and tennis shoes will be fine.

Don't pack too much. Pack too little.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Another vote for sneaks and chaco's. I was totally happy w that in March. Muck boots sound like overkill,except for maybe dec and jan. Course,I like to feel the mud,sand and water on my feet...


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

.........while standing in the water while rigging the boat every morning?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

If I have to. Usually I'm like a spider monkey on it though


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea, I don't think so. 

Unless you are not the type to help others load their boats -- which when done correctly requires you walk through the water to the back of their boat so they don't have to stumble back and forth over their frame or requires you grind sand into their hypalon walking on their rubber -- and unless the floor of your boat never looses air -- your feet get wet if the floor isn't pumped all the way up -- your feet are going to get wet in the morning and afternoons on a Grand trip...

Or, maybe you really are like a monkey and you play with your own poop and no one wants you touching their gear nor your help loading in which case you only have to worry about grinding sand into the rubber of your own boat! 

Just kidding man! I'm sure you have a system down.

Anyway, all joking aside, OP, if you can afford expensive booties or shoes, they're worth the money. If not, get muckers or cheap boots and plastic bags and wool socks. They're _definitely_ worth the money. 

The first time you fall off your boat into the water playing monkey loader while you're handling the groover, you'll wish you had made the investment or used a little ingenuity so you could load your boat like a rafter and not a circus performer.


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

*neoprene socks...*

Someone recently told me about wearing neoprene socks with my chacos. Seems like this may keep me warm without having to worry about bringing a big pair of boots. Anyone tried these?? Best brand? I was looking at NRS neoprene sandle socks.


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

should be sandal...


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like a sweet method. You'd probably have to buy the sandals a little big.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I wont opine on the camp shoes and whatnot, but for water shoes heres my .02
I just got Keen Gorge booties and they are pretty frickin sweet. I have only worn them twice, but they are definitely bomber so far. well built, adequately warm, room for my hydroskin socks, and I like how they open at the ankle, cinch down securely, and have good traction on the sole....and a wide footwidth like me. :] the sole is a little stiff for my playboat, they fit but kind of rolled my ankles in. but then i got them primarily for creeking and cold weather.
My other paddling shoes are NRS attack shoes.for warm weather months. for rafting i wear either chacos or my kayaking booties for cold water. NRS makes water sneakers that i have as well. other then Keen, 5.10s look really nice. 

KEEN Footwear - gorge boots

oh yeah, and keen has a really generous pro form too if you search 'Pro' on their website. 50 % off makes their gorge boots $40.00. ! all you have to be is a "qualified member of the outdoor community" and you submit for a code that gets you 50% off $600.00 worth of their stuff in one year. I ordered the kids wellies for my daughter and booties for me, all for @ 60.00 :mrgreen:


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Works for Me*

Can't speak to the ditch or monkey dung, but can say that Chaco/neoprene sock combo works well for early season. Any brand, but keep an eye on thickness.

Chaco's website has a new model that integrates a neoprene sock, and adds a toe cap.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the neoprene socks and keens big enough to go over them. On cold days I put polypro under the neoprene. We went in March and I was riding up front getting splashed. I did have a little Boundary boot envy, but really my feet were fine.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

hotchkiss said:


> The first time you fall off your boat into the water playing monkey loader while you're handling the groover, you'll wish you had made the investment or used a little ingenuity so you could load your boat like a rafter and not a circus performer.


Just because you like to get wet BEFORE you go rafting doesn't mean everyone does. Going after Dingle like that because he stays in his boat. Dude.
I do too. I don't walk around into the water to load the rear. Everything can be lashed down from in the raft. All buckles are set so I pull them tight toward the cockpit. I will frequently have completely dry, bare feet on a nice inflated dry floor the whole time I am loading. 

Having dry warm feet makes it easier to start drinking while loading.
As far as the groover - I don't. I carry the kitchen and the bar and that doesn't mix with a groover. Everyone knows that. So the groover goes to one of the newbies. 

And if I did I certainly wouldn't fall over with the damn thing - you need to treat that shit like nukalar waste. NO accidents. 

There are many paths to enlightment and dry feet.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

hotchkiss said:


> The first time you fall off your boat into the water playing monkey loader while you're handling the groover, you'll wish you had made the investment or used a little ingenuity so you could load your boat like a rafter and not a circus performer.


Just because you like to get wet BEFORE you go rafting doesn't mean everyone does. Going after Dingle like that because he stays in his boat. Dude.
I do too. I don't walk around into the water to load the rear. Everything can be lashed down from in the raft. All buckles are set so I pull them tight toward the cockpit. I will frequently have completely dry, bare feet on a nice inflated dry floor the whole time I am loading. 

Having dry warm feet makes it easier to start drinking while loading.
As far as the groover - I don't. I carry the kitchen and the bar and that doesn't mix with a groover. Everyone knows that. So the groover goes to one of the newbies. 

And if I did I certainly wouldn't fall over with the damn thing - you need to treat that shit like nukalar waste. NO accidents. 

There are many paths to enlightenment and dry feet.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

To each his own -- though barefoot in early spring on the Grand... I think the expense of booties or sandals or muckers or whatever someone wants to roll in is worth the expense.

Regardless though, unless you're only going on permits you pull, which is means you're not boating nearly as often as you could, you're not ALWAYS the kitchen guy. Of the usual suspects in our crew, 3/4 have bad ass kitchens and whoever pulls the permit has the option of bringing their own kitchen. The permit holder makes the supplies and logistics decisions not the, "I've-boated-longer-than-you've-boated-guy." 

As a result, carrying the groove isn't a "newbie" thing, it's a "do-what-ever-is-best-for-the-group-as-a-whole" thing. 

As far as the spider monkey loading system, especially if you're "always the kitchen guy," not sure how you pull that off without getting your feet wet. You couldn't do it by yourself with one of our kitchens. No way, and no I don't care to hear about your workout regiment. So that means someone is getting their feet wet. If that happens to be the "newbie" chick you convinced "don't need no stinking booties," you're making her suffer while you stay dry.

This is what I imagine, you hop on your raft, plop your ass down in the captain's seat and start barking orders at your wife or the poor girl who had no idea what she was getting into when she signed-up "for a trip she'd never forget" -- either of which is a great way to piss off the rest of the group. Yea, be the lazy guy that designates everyone else be the grunts.

Another way you might pull it off is to be the guy that turns his boat around twice to load his boat once, which means you're STILL getting your feet wet! (Unless of course, you're the guy that walk all over all the boats next to yours with your sandy feet, just another way to make the group's blood boil.)

Fact is, if your kitchen is anything like the 60 pound kitchen boxes we carry, the easiest way to load it is walk in the water to the back of the boat and hand it to someone else. If he happens to be one of those guys that never gets his feet wet because, "he's the kitchen guy," and thinks that somehow removes him from doing any work, that's a good time to start splashing him with cool Colorado water and making fun of what a pussy he is about getting wet, "it's a river trip for Christ sake!"

As far as you "always carrying the bar," I don't buy it. Everyone carries their own bar because no one wants to wait for 1/2 hour while the drunk lush in the back catches up so they can refill their cup. 

I'd pay money to see you pull up to the put-in and say, "OK everyone, I'm the kitchen and bar guy! Everyone put their liquor and beer in my boat and throw the groovers in yours and we'll be on our way!" 

You'd get laughed off the beach man.


----------



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

60 pound kitchen is overkill. Bring a couple of nice stoves and some cookware. Everyone can bring their own plate, utensils, and special cooking devices. Saves a ton of room and doesn't requires a heavy luxury kitchen. Waste of energy and space IMO.


----------



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh and to stay on point. I went in march and my nrs booties and chacos were just fine. Would add thin socks under my kokatat dry suit with sewn in socks. They were perfect but did tend to blister up a bit. Tennis shoes around camp.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Naa, gotta have the dutch ovens, the pyramid, the fire pan... again, just not into the minimalist thing. We like to eat well and enjoy ourselves... and we're still off the beach before 8 everyday.

It's all about being helpful, getting your hands dirty and feet wet.

I agree, booties and keens are great... just not into the barefoot thing in early spring thing.


----------



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

Not into minimalist thing here either. Just split up the gear, no need for a huge kitchen box.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't blame you. Twice a day someone has to move the dreaded kitchen box... but it's one trip instead of 3. 

Again, to each their own. I'm sure when I'm a 55+ boater, I'll be saying "to f*(&ing hell with this 5 star kitchen box. Half the people on this trip are making hummus and patchouli oil burritos for dinner and butterscotch jello pudding for dessert anyway. We're going to cut this kitchen down to a 2 burner stove, some pots and pans and everyone can bring their own plates, silverware and cups. If they forget something, they can eat with their hands."

But for now, it's fun watching people make (and delicious eating) goulash and three layered cakes and lasagna and peccadillo and baked potatoes and corn on the cob and 3" thick steaks and ... to heck with Bear Naked breakfasts and ultralight hiking snacks and MREs and semi-TV dinners, and... for now anyway.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

hotchkiss,

Why do you think if others don't load their boats the way you do or carry a kitchen the way you do, they can't be good river company or they can't eat well?

There's more than one way to skin a cat! YMMV


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Didn't say that at all. I said I don't believe anyone loads barefoot on early season Grand trips. 

I also said carrying the groover isn't a "newbie job" and unless you're the permit holder, there's a chance you'll get the duty.

I also said there is no such thing as "THE bar boat." Think there is? Pull up to the put-in on your next trip and yell out, "I'm rowing the bar boat. Everyone load your beer and liquor on my boat, load the groovers on yours, and lets get the show on the road."

There isn't a boater I've ever met, even those that don't drink, that wouldn't call bullshit on that joke of a notion. 

People can carry their kitchen, whatever size it is, however they want... just as long as they don't ask me to load it for them so they can keep their bare feet dry.

So, once again,


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

hotchkiss said:


> Didn't say that at all. I said I don't believe anyone loads barefoot on early season Grand trips.
> 
> I also said carrying the groover isn't a "newbie job" and unless you're the permit holder, there's a chance you'll get the duty.
> 
> ...


That really bugged you huh? Wow. You are displaying a shocking lack of sense of humor and general intolerance of others. 

And I never, ever want to have to be on the river by 8 am. 

Don't worry about my wife, she loves to boat with me and I don't bark. Or bray or bite or worry about whatever the fuck shoes you want to wear. 

As for my passengers they do usually tell me that it was phenomenal and usually come back again if there is space, the right invite. 

I have never confiscated anyone's booze. I simply bring more. As in enough to share with everyone. 

The only Grand Canyon trip I was on, I was the newbie and I carried the poo. And we did indeed have a bar boat. For the hard liquor. I though it was such a good idea we have continued the tradition. 

Party on Garth.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

jeeeeeez.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Ahh, well if I'd have known you were kidding, I'd not have pointed out the ridiculousness of what you said. My bad!

I just didn't notice where you dropped the anchor to your sarcastic remark, "As far as the groover - I don't. I carry the kitchen and the bar and that doesn't mix with a groover. Everyone knows that. So the groover goes to one of the newbies."

Anyway, glad you set me straight! So I can assume you were being sarcastic when you claimed you've loaded a boat barefoot on early season Grand trips? I mean trip?


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

What kind of cooler did you take, and why? Did you have any second thoughts that the cooler might be too small, too big, not well insulated enough, or too insulated perhaps (since its cold out anyway), or a clashing color from your sneaker/drysuit/raft color theme?
(...quietly unsubscribes from thread...


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

black with a perforated lid.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

hotchkiss said:


> Ahh, well if I'd have known you were kidding, I'd not have pointed out the ridiculousness of what you said. My bad!
> 
> I just didn't notice where you dropped the anchor to your sarcastic remark, "As far as the groover - I don't. I carry the kitchen and the bar and that doesn't mix with a groover. Everyone knows that. So the groover goes to one of the newbies."
> 
> Anyway, glad you set me straight! So I can assume you were being sarcastic when you claimed you've loaded a boat barefoot on early season Grand trips? I mean trip?


Do early season ( May ) Middle Forks count? That is my backyard run so I get out there a couple times a year. I hardly ever wear booties and the water does get a little chilly in the spring ( since it was snow about 20 minutes ago) so I do stay out of it. My feet are fine in Chacs most of the time if I keep them dry until we hit the cracker wave and then adrenaline takes over.

I didn't realize the thread was just for GC tripping, I though it was just early season footwear. 

I will go start some other thread about barefoot rigging.


----------

